# Upon this it wreaked its vengeance



## victoria00

"He ... was terrified to see that the snake had followed him ... fortunately the man had the presence of mind to take off his turban and throw it at the serpent. Upon this it wreaked its vengeance." - _All About Reptiles_, W.S. Berridge

 Nu înțeleg fraza subliniată. Se referă la bărbatul urmărit de șarpe care și-a revărsat furia pe acesta, sau la șarpe?
 Mulțumesc!


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Cred că n-ar strica încă o frază pentru context și lămurire, dar din ce avem aici înclin să cred că șarpele s-a dezlănțuit cu furie asupra turbanului. Dacă era vorba de bărbat ar fi fost "*he *wreaked *his*..."

Nu uita te rog de semnele diacritice obligatorii, se pot pune foarte simplu din căsuța de deasupra ferestrei în care scrii.


----------



## victoria00

Trisia said:


> Bună,
> 
> Cred că n-ar strica încă o frază pentru context și lămurire, dar din ce avem aici înclin să cred că șarpele s-a dezlănțuit cu furie asupra turbanului. Dacă era vorba de bărbat ar fi fost "*he *wreaked *his*..."
> 
> Nu uita te rog de semnele diacritice obligatorii, se pot pune foarte simplu din căsuța de deasupra ferestrei în care scrii.



Înțeleg ceea ce zici, nu am privit din perspectiva că "upon this" ar putea fi turbanul. Textul meu se termină exact cu propoziția subliniată, tocmai de aceea aveam nelămuriri.
Mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

Trisia are dreptate, şarpele (it) s-a răzbunat cu furie asupra turbanului (upon this).

Best,

.


----------

